# 'Jelly Like Substance' discharge from anus?



## 13683

First let me start off by saying I had posted on these boards last year right before I had a fistulotomy (fistula surgery) (different forum of course but same site) and you guys were really helpful relieving my stress leading up to the event. Some of you might actually remember me, some may not.Furthermore the reason for my post this time (see subject line) I didn't know where to post this at, and since the welcome community board is closed, I decided to post here, as I'm only a few years older then the 30 cut off age. Moderator if you know where this post should be moved to, feel free







Just let me know it has been moved so I know how to find it for replies.OK this is my problem...I am a 34 year old white male, just for the record.Back when I was about 21, whenever I would have a bowel movement, a 'jelly like substance' would also come out of my anus, into the toilet! The color of the 'substance' like a very pale yellow, just really icky and slimey! This problem also will happen even if I actually don't have a bowel movement (thinking I need to but then realizing once I'm on the toilet there is nothing to come out except gas and of course this jelly like substance discharge. Even if I don't have to have a movement, no gas or anything like that, if I sit on the toilet and 'push' or just relax my anus muscles, this 'jelly like substance' will fall out of my anus, into the toilet. OK, hopefully I have explained the problem enough, without confusing anyone







I just wanted to make sure I got my point across as to what the problem is.Anyways I went to see a doctor back then (I'll just call him the "butt doctor!" After an exam in his office, he was able to physically examin me by putting a finger up my anus/rectum and then when he pulled the finger out, this 'jelly like substance' that I discussed above was also on his finger (glove lol). He told me that it was safe to assume it was a inflamed colen, but that he wanted to do one of those 'probe camera thingies' up my anus/rectum to do a more intense exam but said he didn't think it was anything serious. Well to make a long story short, the idea of having something like that done to me scared me so I never went back. Plus he had said that he already suspected what it was, and that it could be taken care of with medication, but first the more extensive exam!Anyways I'm now 34 years old, and I'm STILL having the problem! It's been bugging me lately where I'm always thinking about it and I want to get it taken care of finally, after 12 years of not doing anything about it. But I wanted to know if any of you agreed with my previous doctor (12 years ago), that it being a inflamed colen issue? I'm assuming it's nothing serious, I mean I've had the problem for over 12 years now and I'm still alive







Also I forget the type of doctor I would seek out to get this fixed once and for all. If any of you can tell me the TYPE of doctor I should seek in my insurance book, I would appreciate it.Thanks!


----------



## Screamer

Hi. Inflammation can be caused by many things. I have no idea whether it could be something serious or not (lol, I thought I was good at procrastinating! I put off my colonoscopy for a few years, but not 12!). I think the doctor you are looking for is a gastroenteroligist







Hope this helped as far as the doctor goes. Good luck with your appointment and welcome back to the boards


----------



## *Luna*

It sure sounds like mucus to me! My understanding is everyone's got it in their intestines, but we notice it more because the gut is irritated and/or it's not being passed along with normal stools.


----------



## Ms Megan

I have the same problem. I usually get it once or twice a month, its an orange/yellow substance. Normally I have hard stools except for this and occasional diahrea. I'm really worried about it right now, I just had it for the 3rd time today and im starting to feel irritated. Please let me know how the docs goes and what the cause is, maybe it will bring me some relief.


----------

